#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  About ACE Engineering academy Hydrabad

## Omkar03

hello guys please dont take GATE postal coaching from ACE academy every material installment gets delay.
and the worst thing is i got all solution sets at the end.





  Similar Threads: gate academy ACE Academy IES _ material for ECE ACE academy EMT material Knowledge.ly - Media Buying Academy Ace  Academy material foe ece

----------


## [FE].Zatak

I'm not sure of postal coaching but their classroom courses are really great.

----------


## arunebi

plz tell me how much fee for class room couching

----------


## dimpysingh

I have heard that it is good coaching for Electronics & Instrumentation..and the material provided is also good..

----------


## [FE].Zatak

> plz tell me how much fee for class room couching


it was 22k last year. This year it's around 32k.

----------

